# Tail light tint



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

You guys know a good place for this?
Or a good product?
I really want a light tint... 40% or lightest...


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Tail light tint (GTi 1.8T)*

BTW, can I apply the VHT nite-shades in such a way that it slightly tint the tail lights? maybe 1/2 coat ? 
Then after this, I can apply clear coat for the finish look.
Anyone has done this? Pics?


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Tail light tint (GTi 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi 1.8T* »_BTW, can I apply the VHT nite-shades in such a way that it slightly tint the tail lights? maybe 1/2 coat ? 
Then after this, I can apply clear coat for the finish look.
Anyone has done this? Pics?

Yes, this can be done.
No closeup pics.


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Tail light tint (invncble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invncble* »_
Yes, this can be done.
No closeup pics.









This is exactly the grade of tint I want. 
Is this with VHT spray? Can you tell me how did you do it? Did you apply clear coat at the end? DIY or bodyshop?


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Tail light tint (GTi 1.8T)*

I used VHT on mine, about 3 light coats, gives it just a slight tint, then added a clear coat.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Tail light tint (blackfnttruck)*

I used model tint spray on my m3. I completly blacked them out the first time and then did it a lighter the second. (After I got my ticket signed off







)


----------



## Akshay (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Tail light tint (M-Power M3)*

I tinted mine with E-Tech spray but masked off the oval sections so just the surrounding area were tinted, to give the latest VW look. Will post pics later.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Tail light tint (Akshay)*

I have been thinking of doing just that.
please post those pics


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Tail light tint (Senater_Cache)*

I've seen many VHT jobs...it all depends on the prep work/conditions/how much work you put in/how much you actually know about painting. Most of the time they turn out decent...I've seen some real crappy jobs and I've seen some near professional looking jobs...but never a pro looking job.
If it were my call I'd send them to a pro...either a body shop or Jon's Tinted Tails...this is Marty from AudiWorld's car:


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Tail light tint (GTi 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi 1.8T* »_
This is exactly the grade of tint I want. 
Is this with VHT spray? Can you tell me how did you do it? Did you apply clear coat at the end? DIY or bodyshop?

Sorry for the delayed response. Did it myself. Wet Sanded it. Used VHT nightshades. Covered it with clearcoat. I am not an expert. If I can do it, anyone can. I was trying to find the writeup but I could not find it. If I come across it, I will post the links.


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

Here's mine. I don't like the look of lightly tinted taillights.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (Matt336)*

^^^Is that film? 
Painted ones are the best looking by far. (Clear coat mixed w/black paint) They will always turn out the best when done by a body shop. Although I have seen some real decent spray jobs and film too.


----------



## GTi 1.8T (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

anyone tried with hobby type spray? Tamiya? Which color did you use? 
I have heard its better than VHT


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (GTi 1.8T)*

I did my Passat with this, a lot better than VHT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors..._1197


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

Mine was done with VHT and then I had a friend professionally clear it with a spray gun.


----------

